
Computer, Respond to This Email: Introducing Smart Reply in Inbox by Gmail - LukeB_UK
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2015/11/computer-respond-to-this-email.html
======
Amorymeltzer
I played around with Inbox when it first came out, didn't really stick around
- Mailbox was just faster, easier. This might make me reconsider; after all,
typing on the phone is definitely the rate-limiting step.

